# Welche DB verwenden



## beat84 (16. Jun 2007)

Hallo

Ich schreibe an einer kleinen applikation (für private zwecke) zur verwaltung von grossen musiksammlungen
und bin am überlegen was für eine DB ich verwenden soll da ich in diesem punkt nur wenig erfahrung habe.

Prinzipell gibt es für mich mal die 2 optionen über jdbc an einen mysql db zu binden oder hsqldb zu verwenden.
Die DB sollte auf jedem rechner lokal verfügerbar sein, dh jeder client verwendet seine eigene und keine zentrale db. Ist es in diesem fall besser hsqldb zu verwenden?? Bei mysql müsst ja jeder user zuerst mysql installieren bevor er das tool nutzen kann. das wäre ja bei hsqldb nicht der fall da es sowieso als jar integriert ist.

weiss irgendwer näheres bzw andere alternativen


----------



## HoaX (16. Jun 2007)

als alternative zu hsqldb gibt es noch h2(mein favorit), derby/javadb, ... eine solche datenbank ist sicherlich besser geeignet.


----------



## beat84 (16. Jun 2007)

wieso besser geeignet wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## thE_29 (8. Jul 2007)

Lies mal da beat!

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=34298&highlight=access

PS.: Habe gerad gehört du hast gekotzt von lauter saufen


----------

